# Raef Quote



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

_"If they're looking at me to be an enforcer or to be a dominator underneath the goal, I never have been that and probably won't be that. So get somebody else in here to fill that spot." _ 

-- C Raef LaFrentz, in the Ft. Worth Star-Telegram, on the Mavs' fruitless search to find a free-agent center that would allow LaFrentz to play power forward, where he's more comfortable.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

man raef might be able to do something if he would stay inside of the three-point line, instead he enjoys being a lazy fat nobody


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> man raef might be able to do something if he would stay inside of the three-point line, instead he enjoys being a lazy fat nobody


More Raef quotes-



> "No, not really," he said. "Whatever role they want me to play, that's my role. I don't look at it as trying to fill my position. I look at it as trying to add physical presence. I'm a 6-[foot-]11 center, and I've been an undersized center my whole career."


Sounds to me like he wants what is best for the team and adding a tough defensive minded center is what is best for the team. 



> "Whether or not we need a center, so to speak, I don't know. The offense that we play isn't conducive to a strong low-post offensive presence more so than on the defensive end. So if you get a strong defensive-minded , I think that's something that could help our team, but you never know until he gets here."​




He isn't a tough guy and everybody including him knows it so what's wrong with him saying the Mavs need an enforcer on the Mavs roster? And yeah he is lazy which is why he has been in the gym every day this summer.​


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't expect him to do good underneath the goal because he's in the \/\/est. If it was the East I would expect more. :yes:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Bull fan JMSO:
LaFemme is the one that needs to be traded. The Maverick don't need "O" from the 5 spot, they need someone with beef/size to be able to hold their post position.

LaFemme & Najera(after 30 September)

for

Ostertag & Harpring


OR


LaFemme & Johnson

for

Dampier & Fortson


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I personally think that if Raef moved to the 4 spot, he'll do much better. I think he has the potiential to be a 20-10 guy (although since he's in Dallas, it'll probably be a 15-10 guy). People won't be calling him Lasucks, Lafoul, Lawhatever. He'd be able to play big at the 4 spot. Dirk would play big at the 3 spot, Finely would play big at the 2 spot. It all works out. Now all we need is someone big to play the 5 spot. Hmmm.:uhoh:


----------

